# N-P-K for root tabs?



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Total Nitrogen 0.28% 
Phosphate 0.17% 
Potash 0.16% 

What does this equal in that ratio that is commonly used in fertilizers?
For instance a N-P-K ratio like : 20-20-20????

Reason I ask is i want to add some root tabs and want to know if anyone recommends a ratio to start with ?

This is to increase and enrich my basically inert substrate for some crypticorn beckettii (i think)that are growing very slowly submerged for me.
Also i would like to add macros in the substrate for my dwarf sag. and microsword foreground.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you are using the Seachem root tabs just follow the directions on the box. You won't want to go overboard and make sure you don't uproot them for a couple of months.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's probably more benefical to add the nutrients to the water column as I believe the leaf nutrient uptake rates are higher then roots. I would keep it simple and just purchase some seachem root tabs for the crypt.

But I think this thread shows you how to mix and make your own DIY root tabs if you are are incline to this route.

-John N.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

John N. said:


> It's probably more benefical to add the nutrients to the water column as I believe the leaf nutrient uptake rates are higher then roots.


I do not see that on my end. When putting a Flourish Tab under Cabomba for example, growth is much faster, fuller at the bottom, and the plant's tendency to flower is greatly increased.

Tropica's research also indicates root tabs to have a very strong effect.

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=news&id=685


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Salt said:


> Tropica's research also indicates root tabs to have a very strong effect.
> 
> http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=news&id=685


I tend to not believe research done by a company that is selling the product 

I know Tropica is a well respected company but they still have a product to sell. Tropica doesn't mention whether the water column is fertilized (I'm guessing no) and they are comparing an inert substrate to one that has had their product added. No mention of how long the substrate has been in the tank or anything. Simply not enough information for me to make an educated decision. I wouldn't want any of the plants they have listed in their test results to grow any faster either


----------

